# getting nervous help!!!



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

been trying for a baby for 6 years, I'm now at the top of the waiting list for ivf, starting to get nervous.

is this normal?

what are the effects of the drugs they give you?

does ivf hurt? 


if anyone can help, give me some idea of what to expect i would be very very grateful.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Being nervous is totally normal in your situation, you have waited so long and now its here !!

Have you had any treatment at all.. i.e. clomid IUI etc

The drugs are not so bad, i have hot flushes and headaches, but on the whole it was fine really  

The ivf procedure does not hurt, its a little uncomfortable, I have af type pains after but that was all, not as bad as I had worked myself up into believing at all ! and i was awake during my egg collection, which was fine, and will be next time too I hope

where are you having your treatment ?

Andrea x


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i have only been treated with clomid and metformin, they think the only way i will have a baby is if i have ivf thats y they didn't give me the option of iui.

i am having my treatment at ivf wales (caru)



thankyou for putting my mind at rest


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

I have had metformin and clomid too !! and the side effects of them were worse than the ivf drugs  , so you should be fine

I am at IVF wales too.. when do you go etc, have you been to the open evening


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

been at (carw) 18 months, i haven't been to the open evening yet, what do they do at the open evenings if you dont mind me asking


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

The show you a little slide show of what happens during the ivf and then Janet Evans is there, some nurses and an embryologist to answer any questions you may have, and you ring the next day for your starting appointment (mine was a week later  )

Where are you from chally x


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

near caerphilly


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi

I'm about to start tx for the first time, so i know how you're feeling.  

You should pop over to the fertility friends IVF Wales clinic board  - there's lots of ladies there who'll give you loads of help and info, they're all a bit mad  

Moth x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Moth !!!      do you think we are LOL !!!! come on over chally its great x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Popsi, you know you're all    But don't be scared, Chally! It's a friendly 'thread'!  

 Moth x


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thankyou i feel a bit   maybe i should join you lol


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

we can all go   together! 

I've got my open evening next wednesday at the heath, - send me a pm next week if you want to ask anything. 

Moth x


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thankyou i will pm you if you don't mind, is this your first treatment?


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, my first and probably my only treatment (as will be 42 this year)    So, bit worried about how many eggs i'll manage to muster up and weather they'll be of good quality.   But who knows what'll happen once i start down this bumpy ivf road!

Pm me any time  

Moth x


----------

